

Ask HN: Which would a Pythonist find most intuitive to learn, Haskell or Erlang? - tony_landis


======
clyfe
Haskel i'd dare say. Nevertheless I'd go with Erlang for the
pragmatics/usefulness of it. Maybe route via one of:

<https://github.com/tarcieri/reia>

<https://github.com/josevalim/elixir>

~~~
rprospero
I'd actually say the exact opposite. As a python programmer, I find Erlang's
syntax simpler and more familiar (e.g. dynamic typing, pseudo-imperative
variables instead of let and where clauses). Haskell, however, always feels
like it has a far better base of utilities (e.g. Parsec, xmonad) that it makes
superior for practical work.

~~~
tony_landis
Thanks! Looks like results may vary based on the problem set, I will have to
check out both languages

